# clang sanitizers (compiler-rt)



## mekhai (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi, 

Was wondering if anyone is actually porting this to FreeBSD? I noticed in the svn repo that there have been updates tagged with FreeBSD but no post anywhere about it. So I tried to build it myself and got it to build at least, but when I try to run it I get allot of undefined references, so I'm guessing that I'm either missing something or it's not been ported properly yet.

If anyone knows anything about this please let me know. I'll start looking into this soon enough my self, but if anyone already started maybe I can help, or at least help out testing it.


----------

